# Justin lee collins....



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

and the queer one.

Fuck off and join a suicidal cult..

Feel better for that.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I quite like JLC :!:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

Nice one ronin.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hadn't seen either before last Sunday ,dont think that I have missed anything.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Alan Carr's stand up DVD is hilarious.






Skip to 4.30 for the shredding gag :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

JLC rocks, and Alan Carr aint no slouch when it comes to stand up.
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jlc and allan carr are awesome, i admit that some of the stuff they do on the friday and sunday night show is extremely funny,

alan carr stand up is the best stand up of last year :wink:

so there :twisted:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Thread not going as planned... :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeh, I like them too.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nice one ronin.


Hi Tosspot


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

The bubbly poof is annoying but I've got time for JLC...

He did a superb show when he tried to get the A-Team back together for a reunion and I watched a program last night where he tried to enter the Darts World Championship which I thought was good.

JLC on his own - yes. The Sunday Night Experience - shite.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi W !

And boy can JLC sing too!

I think they are hilarious together IMOHO of course :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

The convention crasher series from JLC was one of the best things to hit the screen for a long time. Nearly pissed myself laughing at them all.
The guy has got some balls


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Seen him around on various TV shows, he makes me laugh, the convention crasher was great.

No idea who the other fella is other than he reminds me of a certain (ex?) forum member on here last known to be driving a Porsche Cayman and taking matt lucas on in the gayest man in the village stakes :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Fuck me, I thought you were dead!

Still, we can always live in hope eh. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Hi Kneel !

How's life? Still miserable you arse? :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Glad to see bonhomie not dead here then. :wink:

Or should that be 'bon ****' for whomever this JLC may be? :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hiya Gary,

Still playing with your motorboat then? You wont be this weekend the forecast is shite x 10 :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All these posts from TTotal and no pictures ,whats going on :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> All these posts from TTotal and no pictures ,whats going on :wink:


Don't encourage him :roll:

Good see you you Jon where you been hiding, dont tell you finally got a life :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jonah said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > All these posts from TTotal and no pictures ,whats going on :wink:
> ...












Hi Guys, yes I have a life ( but no job so am trying to stay off here!)

Just for the B&W man :lol:


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

John found out I was back and missed me so much he just had to start spamming again :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Hiya Gary,
> 
> Still playing with your motorboat then? You wont be this weekend the forecast is shite x 10 :?


Hi John,

Sorry to hear if the last job move didnt quite work out, if that was case. It happens. Still at least you dont have to captain that boat of a Peugeot estate around. :lol:

Got plans?

Not done too much boating this year. 5 times so far, water skiing once.
Dashed to IOW for start of Round Britain Race a week ago. Been enjoying some rougher passages, although not with wife and kids on board, cos they get scared. I did try and convince them it was all the fear and thrills of Alton Towers, but without the chavs and queuing, but that's different apparently. :roll:

_Global warming, hot dry summers. Mutter. Mutter._


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

imster said:


> John found out I was back and missed me so much he just had to start spamming again :lol:


Back for a couple of days and the Forums going down hill already :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

imster said:


> John found out I was back and missed me so much he just had to start spamming again :lol:


I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job
I must stay off the forum and get a job


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Gary,
> ...


My boat has gone, BUT it did run at 53 mpg over the 7 months and 14k miles !

It was a gamble for extra money, the guy was a twat and had to sue him for salary in the end and did him for Constructive Dismissal which did wonders for my confidence and self esteem... so have decided to quit from selling ads in magazines. Want to stay in the industry and have been offered a consultancy post to a big publisher, half the money but then half to hours too... should start tomorrow.

Be careful on the water mate.

John


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jonah said:


> ... dont tell you finally got a life :wink:


Did he ever have a life? :lol:

So, that job lasted lady longtime eh Johnny? Remind me again. Who was the twat. You or him? :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Still driving the Maestro?

8 months thats all it took, the last 2 jobs were 10 years each - a bit of a mare really. 

Oh I found that picture of you that you asked about, wanking surely helps your muscles doesn't it Nial ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal started at an early age ....










Fuck me, the similarities are striking! :lol:


----------

